# Dearth buster



## trishbookworm (Jun 25, 2016)

thanks for the show and tell! I think a friend had this tree; I was looking for the name but didn't have a pic of the flowers. It has to bloom in August or it's not needed for me! We have clover otherwise.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

trishbookworm said:


> thanks for the show and tell! I think a friend had this tree; I was looking for the name but didn't have a pic of the flowers. It has to bloom in August or it's not needed for me! We have clover otherwise.


Definitely, the evodia tree blooms in August. The 7 sons blooms late August into September. For July bloom, the Sourwood tree is the one, but it is very picky and hard to grow.


----------

